# 50'' Rzr eps on 31X11's all around



## JAKD RZR (Nov 25, 2010)

Everyone said They wouldn't fit but they do hahahaha. If theres a will there's a way TAADAA. lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man that's sweet. Every time I see a rzr I want one more and more. Just can't justify one right now.



Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DaveMK1 said:


> Man that's sweet. Every time I see a rzr I want one more and more. Just can't justify one right now.


Ditto..


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

They look really good on that rzr


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

DaveMK1 said:


> Man that's sweet. Every time I see a rzr I want one more and more. Just can't justify one right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


 
x2 that thing does look sweet as hell though. you mean to tell me no rubbing at all even at full turn bumps nothing? dang that thing is sweet looking
liked it so much i had to say it twice:rockn:


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

could u explaine how u got this to work.. just for future reference for us hopefull rzr owners..


----------



## JAKD RZR (Nov 25, 2010)

I put a 3'' lift and superatv 1.5'' forward a-arms and they barely graze at full droop and turn. You can't feel it or hear it but if you look close you see it barely touch. I've even jumped it quit a bit and no problems at all. O yeah i also have rhino brand axles all around.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The rzr looks sweet. Have you upgraded you front diff? I see mods in your future. Did you do all the work yourself? And jumping that beast must be crazy.

I'm going in.


----------

